
Open-Ended Puzzle Design at Zachtronics - doppp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4uH1ynH3Rs
======
didsomeonesay
Just came here to say: I cannot recommend the Zachtronics podcast enough.
There's currently just 7 episodes, but all filled with game design joy:
[http://www.zachtronics.com/podcast/](http://www.zachtronics.com/podcast/)

